
Old School PC Fonts - arpa
https://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-fonts/fontlist/
======
themodelplumber
That's a really impressive resource. I admit to being pretty overwhelmed
without e.g. example screenshots of applications and video modes with which I
was already familiar.

I remember the first time I used a text editor in one of the higher-resolution
editing modes. Was it Turbo C? Anyway it was really uncomfortable in a way.
Like if you switched your current monitor into HiDPI mode and your mouse was
completely squashed vertically. A mouse cursor seems like it should preserve
its aspect ratio.

I tried this again recently with MRed I think? Anyway it was just as jarring.
Despite the resolution bump I preferred the old way. Maybe one gets used to it
after a while.

